# 1970s English Falcon bicycle



## Pressed Steel 1915

Picked up this nice older Falcon bicycle today, Guy tells me he saved up over two years to buy it new...

It looks mid/late 1970s but not sure....Bike has sat 20+ years.


Anyone ever mess with one of these Falcon bicycles ?

Or maybe have odd&end parts for one ?




thanks....


----------



## T-Mar

The subject bicycle appears to be a circa 1973/1974.  The rear derailleur with claw adapter, steel cottered crankset and steel rims are indicative of entry level models. However, it does appear to have a quick release hub , on at least the front wheel. The rear is hard to tell, based on the photo. I can't positively identify the rear derailleur. It appears to be either a Campagnolo Valentino Extra or Campagnolo Velox. I'm leaning towards the latter, based on what appears to be a relatively short parallelogram.

Based on the component mix and frame characteristics, there are two prime candidates, a Black Diamond or Olympic. Both models were very similar, with the main difference being frame material. The Black Diamond used hi-tensile steel while the Olympic used plain gauge Reynolds 531 for the main tubes. There is no obvious Reynolds decal, but these were notoriously fragile. There's a mark on the down tube, in front of the shifters but I can't tell if that is just a scratch or the remnants of a Reynolds decal outline. There is the remote possibility of it being a San Remo, which was basically an Olympic with a tubular wheelset. Often tubulars were quickly switched by owners for clinchers. However, the position of the pads in the front caliper suggest this is unlikely, as there doesn't appear to be enough adjustment to accommodate the smaller diameter tubular rims.

To properly identify which model you you have, you would need to determine the diameter the seat post. If it was plain gauge Reynolds 531, the seat post should be 26.4 or 26.6mm, while a hi-tensile frame would use a smaller diameter seat post, typically 25.4 or 25.8mm. Sometimes, the diameter is stamped on the post, typically below the insertion mark. If not, you will need to accurately measure the diameter of the post.

Neither model was terribly expensive at the time. The Black Diamond would have been considered an upper entry level model, while the Olympic would have been considered a lower, mid-range model. Given the era, respective prices would have been about $140 and $180. 

Replacements parts should not be an issue, unless you're looking for exact replacements. These aren't high end components and most were quite common. Compatible, modern components are also available.

Edit: Added photo of Reynolds 531 pretty much confirms an Olympic and the use of a full Renyolds 531 tubeset, though plain gauge, would firmly put the bicycle into the lower, mid-range category. The double band seat tube places it pre-1975 while the Velox rear derailleur places it no earlier than 1973. Serial number, received via PM, indicates 1974 model built in late 1973.The only variance with catalogue spec is the colour but that often changed after the catalogues were set up and could change depending on the intended market. Reynolds decal photo courtesy R. Jawla.


----------



## militarymonark

I have one of these, it's a nice bike.


----------

